# What prep food are you eating?



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

I am having what my family calls prepper beef stew, I did cheat and use canned tomatoes but all else from our preps


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

All the food we store gets rotated into our menus.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

same here so today hubby is having soup and cheesy quesadilla and I'm having soup and salad


----------



## MCNSemperFi (Mar 25, 2014)

We're very much an store what you eat, eat what you store family.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

We rotate through our canned goods (commercial and canned from fresh), frozen foods and grains/beans. We always have several months worth of these foods available even though we go grocery shopping weekly. Our long term stores of dehydrated food/meals just sits in air tight sealed containers. MRE's sit until they start getting close to expiration.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Pretty much same here. We eat everything we store except for the big tubs of double bubble, we just HAD to have!


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

I have opened some of the #10cans to see what it included, then got some for LTS. I can and dehydrate most all our own stores, grocery shop regularly, can or dehydrate sale stuff or things that may go bad if I wait any longer to use, but I forget to cook with the stores of home dehydrated stuff until it stares me in the face. So I threw in some beef, and proceeded to use all my own dehydrated veggies. I forget to rotate my canisters of stuff...duh! So I thought I would ask what dried stuff people used regularly so we could give ideas of" what's for dinner" sort of things. My freezer stuff is the current stores, fresh stuff as well..but dried, and home canned are What I call my preps. Mebbe I name em different


----------



## MCNSemperFi (Mar 25, 2014)

Beans, rice, grains, pastas, fruits, veggies.... These are my preps because this is what we eat. I pretty much cook from scratch, so it's easy to use these types of preps in our every day cooking. I dry fruits, veggies, and herbs on a regular basis when I have extras and use those as needed. I tend to use the dried stuff when the fresh stuff is not in season.

Dried fruits get used in granola and hot cereals and for snacks. Dried veggies are used in pasta sauce, soups/stews/chilis, taco meat.... Herbs get used for all kinds of savory dishes. I store my "regular use" items in glass canning jars so I can easily see what I have available for use. The larger quantities are stored in mylar in buckets. As the every day stores are used up, I fill them up with the longer term storage and then replenish the longer term storage. Doing it this way makes sure things don't go bad.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Dry eggs*

Is anybody using dry eggs regularly?.haven`t had then since I left Korea.
:beercheer:


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

readytogo said:


> Is anybody using dry eggs regularly?.haven`t had then since I left Korea.
> :beercheer:


Sometimes I make up a baking mix which uses them. Mostly though I just use our fresh every day hen fruit.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

readytogo said:


> Is anybody using dry eggs regularly?.haven`t had then since I left Korea.
> :beercheer:


I don't have any dried whole egg...read they are nasty tasting if used for scrambling, and look even worse (grey). I do have the scrambled egg mix...haven't used any yet due to the half-millenium shelf life...reviews on them are a little mixed, but mostly favorable.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

cooking chicken helper from canned chicken and bucket stores of the HH/CH mix.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We like the canned chicken better than fresh in Chicken Helper fried rice, YUM! We use our stored food for convenience food when we're tired, in a hurry, or forgot to defrost something. Pretty often around here 

I dehydrate jalapeños, cilantro, onions, strawberries, tomatoes, etc. when they're in season & cheap for use throughout the year. We eat the strawberries & tomatoes crunchy on salads or by themselves as a snack. We have used the tomatoes in chili a few times & just skimmed the skins off the top after they rehydrated but mostly we prefer them crunchy, especially in the winter -a little taste of summer on a cold day.


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

After recent inventory, working at rotating current stocks, planning to can more beef, maybe pork as I can get the healthier for us versions. Making plans to regularly use what we actually like. Planning along lines of Wendy DeWitt's suggestion. Mean to can more and freeze less. Learning to appreciate dehydrated foods too.


----------

